# FileOpenDialog Ordnerauswahl?



## duigrdi (30. Nov 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sage wie ich es hinbekomme das in einen
FileOpenDialog ein Ordner ausgewählt werden kann, damit 
mir der Pfad zu einem Ordner zurück geliefert wird???????


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2006)

```
jfilechooser.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY)
```


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2006)

klasse geht. Danke


----------

